# Hard to believe this sold.



## biker (Sep 5, 2021)

I guess if you wait long enough you can sell anything.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2021)

That can't be real. Or can it? LMFAO


----------



## p51mustang55 (Sep 5, 2021)

That sold for $6500?! You gotta be kidding me! I saw that listing laughed and moved on.


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2021)

Says going to zip 95215 Stockton, CA.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2021)

I guess we'll see if it gets relisted again but according to eBay it sold.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2021)

biker said:


> Says going to zip 95215 Stockton, CA.





Ebay is posting that on the listing now!!!??? I'm reading 95125 .................. San Jose.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 6, 2021)

Where does it say where a sold item is going???  95215 is Stockton east of the 99


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2021)

1motime said:


> Where does it say where a sold item is going???  95215 is Stockton east of the 99




In the shipping/delivery notes. And it's going to San Jose, biker flipped the last 3 digits. Ebay posting that is just weird.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2021)

My mistake, yes its going to 95125. Its listed next to delivery information at the end after the delivery date range. All you people in the area might see it in one of your local bike rides. Can have a good laugh maybe take a picture and post it. I guess they had to use up their pandemic funds. We need to start doing that. Put tons of crap on a generic Schwinn bike and post a crazy price on eBay and see where it goes. Ya never know.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 6, 2021)

I believe that anyone may manually enter a zip code; and if not logged-in the eBay system might guess based on a proxy URL, (or one manually entered last time)?

Otherwise, only the Illinois seller should be able to read the buyers information.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2021)

That piece was originally a 1979 Spitfire 5 and on that alone it's worth some bucks. Remove all the none original parts and sell them for few hundred more and you can make out like a bandit possibly getting your shipping fee paid for.  😜 I did see there was a Best Offer on that. Something for sure is going on behind closed doors.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 6, 2021)

I couldn't find any mention of a buyer's location for shipment destination on a couple of watched items that sold. Why would eBay show that?  Only of interest to seller and buyer


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 6, 2021)

I think maybe that was a ghost ad planted by e-bay to get other people who see it and have a similar bike and list it, I think it happens with many items. That's how they control their listing market now that they are losing listing clients. I saw a vintage helmet sell for $575 and I had one way nicer, which made me want to sell it, so I had a friend list it with a buy it now of $300 no interest at all. I thought the person that paid $575 would love a way nicer one for $300 but no and e-bay got paid and I got no sale!!!! If 10 other people did the same thing e-bay did good, and that's 1 item out of millions of listings. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 6, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> I think maybe that was a ghost ad planted by e-bay to get other people who see it and have a similar bike and list it, I think it happens with many items. That's how they control their listing market now that they are losing listing clients. I saw a vintage helmet sell for $575 and I had one way nicer, which made me want to sell it, so I had a friend list it with a buy it now of $300 no interest at all. I thought the person that paid $575 would love a way nicer one for $300 but no and e-bay got paid and I got no sale!!!! If 10 other people did the same thing e-bay did good, and that's 1 item out of millions of listings. That's my 2 cents.



I have the same thing happen lately.  Several times  Same item.  Mine is better condition.  Priced the same or less.  The other one has many more watchers then it sells for more.   Doesn't make sense.  I always thought it was due to E-bay's poor search engine.  Now you have me thinking it might be smoke and mirrors


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 17, 2021)

message ask them what happened...and tell them you were interested at the 5K range...see what they say


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 20, 2021)

1motime said:


> I have the same thing happen lately.  Several times  Same item.  Mine is better condition.  Priced the same or less.  The other one has many more watchers then it sells for more.   Doesn't make sense.  I always thought it was due to E-bay's poor search engine.  Now you have me thinking it might be smoke and mirrors



Yes, shilling is perfectly fine if you are the sales platform.
I would say this is standard practice for every sales website on the net. 
Fake Ads, all testimonials are actors, selling here and drop shipping from there....
They can also slowly permanently raise the price of things this way. 
money, money, money


----------

